# Communal Tadpoles?



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I know some raise there tads in one communal tank and I was wondering if its possible to raise luecs that way. My wife is getting agrivated at me since I have cups everywhere and doesn't want to have to clean up an accident. Or are there any other ideas or ways to make things less messy?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

care-sheets/topic17626.html

You're doing it right, keep them seperate.

Nate


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am glad to here I'm doing the right thing. (I'll go brag to the wife :lol: ) I am still wondering if there is a way to make things a little more organized insted of having 20 or so cups lieing around? I have seen a picture of a screw and bolt organizer that was used to raise tadpoles. Can you really do that?


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

I raised a group of leuc tadpoles together (five), and they all turned out great. There were a few nipped tails in the beginning, making them look like little alligators, but they all morphed out into perfect froglets. I used a Sterilite sweater box with about three gallons of water, java moss, a few random fast growing cuttings (pothos, some pilea), and a scattering of oak leaves. I started them out in a smaller container until they were swimming freely and then dumped them in...

I did the individual cup thing for a while, but found it tedious - so now I raise all my tads together - usually clutchmates.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Thinair....i am trying out the exact same thing. I am currently raising terribilis together, Santa Isabels together, and leucs together. I have aclutch of cobalts and super blues hatching soon. i am going to try those as well. I have seen this method used without problems. I though it was worth a try. As long as there is enough food in there, they should not eat each other. I am using shoe box sized containers for each clutch. I just toss in some pieces of indian almond leaves and some gravel at one end for them to climb out of the water. I is much easier and takes up less sapce and time. I hope it continues to work.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Stacey- Sounds good. So far I've been successful with cobalt and auratus tads as well - even raising a few mixed together.  I don't really have any place for them to haul out of once they morph, but they seem to do a good job of clinging to the side of the container or emerging onto floating vegetation. I feed sparingly with the ol' Tadbites usually (2 x week), and the tads also find their own food (algae, bacterial slime, plant leaves and such). I've seen them become territorial as well - they clear a small area which they defend from intruders. Neat to see a two-week old critter become aggressive.

I wish my terribilis and S.I.s would start breeding, but the SIs are perhaps too young. I've read that the Phyllobates and Epipedobates are group-y tad raisers anyway. Can't wait for them to start...


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I probably should have worded my first response differently and not used such strong language. By keeping the tads seperate you obviously aren't doing anything wrong. When I responded I was going from some of the older books that I have and what was listed in the care sheets. It's obvious from later posts that people are having success with larger containers seeded with leaves and plants. I'd say that if room was an issue than try what others have described. And of course there are some species that raise tads together on a consistent basis. Best of luck!

Nate


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

auratus , tinc , vittatus , tricolors,lecs and tiger legs , i raised al of them toghter , way to much work to do it individually for me. even if u did lose the odd tad just how many morphing frogs do we need?
craig


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the info. I'm gonna try to take a crack at raising them together so wish me luck!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres an old pic of my leuc tad setup. It doesnt take up much room at all and they are seperate. Plus if theres a spill, its in the tubberware. Hope this helps:


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is a great idea! I dont know why I didnt think of doing that before


----------

